# electric, fuel less nail gun



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any feedback on either the Paslode or the Rigid battery powered hoseless finish guns. I've heard negative things about both but I'd like to hear pros and cons from the owners.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Three years ago i bought a B&D corddless nailer. It was on sale for $70 so I figured what the heck. I love it, especially for small projects, but have also used it on larger jobs. I have installed 250ft of crown on a single charge. I always keep it in the truck for unforeseen repairs.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

what length and gauge nails does it shoot?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

max length is 2" I think min. is 5/8" uses 18ga nails


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have an old 12V PC nailer and also the original PC Bammer fuel cell nailer. both now museum pieces.

The hottest new cordless Nailer (aimed at the Pro market) is the Senco Fusion that comes as a 15 gauge finish nailer or an 18 gauge brad nailer

http://www.kentec.com/SencoFusion.html
.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

How cool is THAT!:thumbsup:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Four hundred bucks worth of cool.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. Some good options there. I'd heard from my tool repair man that the Paslode hoseless guns spent a lot of time being repaired


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

mrgins said:


> Thanks guys. Some good options there. I'd heard from my tool repair man that the Paslode hoseless guns spent a lot of time being repaired


 OK, time to chime in.

I have 3 Impulse framing guns, a 16 gauge straight nailer, 16 gauge angled nailer and an 18 gauge brad nailer.

Aside from cold weather issues with the fuel cells, all of my guns work without any more trouble than a pnuematic gun. There is maintenance with all guns, if cared for properly. My Paslode Impulse guns get cleaned about once a year, maybe twice on the angled gun, which gets the most use.
It takes about 15 minutes to properly clean and lubricate them.

Over the last seven years or so, I've installed thousands of feet of PVC trim with my Impulse Trim guns, as well as many feet of crown molding in furnished homes, with zero mechanical failures. The freedom of movement is priceless when 30' in the air, or hanging crown over a china cabinet. An occasional nail jam has occured, but is more likely due to the fasteners than the guns. 
I have the option to turn to many choices for nailing, but more often than not, I grab the orange guns.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> I have an old 12V PC nailer and also the original PC Bammer fuel cell nailer. both now museum pieces.
> 
> The hottest new cordless Nailer (aimed at the Pro market) is the Senco Fusion that comes as a 15 gauge finish nailer or an 18 gauge brad nailer
> 
> ...


That's a similar idea that the Turanair system uses. Small tank of highly compressed air. Don't know how much the system costs though, but you can use it with any regular air tool, no need for dedicated tool. Compressed nitrogen is basically same as compressed air, air around u is 80% nitrogen.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

MrGin,
I have a dewalt 18v cordless trim nailer. It shoots 16 ga nails up to 2 1/2". I have had it for a few years now, or whenever they first came out. It works very well and requires no maintenance. I have had the impulse guns and still have and use air powered. But more often than not, I grab the dewalt.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike, do you find the DeWalt a bit heavy or not quite as well balanced as the others?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The 18V DeWalt Brad Nailer DC608K looks sweet
It uses Flywheel technology but has a very short wind-up time so that it can shoot 18 gauge brads from 5/8" to 2" at up to 4-5, Nails/Sec
Some early DC608 models had a safety problem when they came out over two years ago.

DEWALT Recalls Cordless Brad Nailers Due to Injury Hazard
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The upcoming Senco Fusion 18 Gauge Brad nailer like it’s 15 Gauge Fusion brother looks awesome.

Senco Fusion

The Senco Fusion guns use a 18 volt Li-Ion battery to compress a nitrogen filled cylinder; it is the use of this compressed nitrogen that drives the nails. The nitrogen (an inert, non combustible gas) could theoretically last forever but Senco will have refills if needed.

Senco Fusion F-15 Cordless Finish Nailer - Review | Tool Snob - ToolSnob.com
.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

mrgins said:


> Mike, do you find the DeWalt a bit heavy or not quite as well balanced as the others?


 Mrg,
I'm sure its a little heavier than a comparable air gun. But it seems to be balanced nice. I haven't had any problems positioning the gun. It feel right in your hand and doesn't seem to have any bounce from recoil. The gun works by a flywheel spinning when you depress the nosepiece. When you pull the trigger, a contact plate engages the driver. Every shot is at the same power. The depth is easily set with a dial, and there are a pair of led's to help you see in dim light. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

They use a DeWalt cordless on Holmes on Holmes. YOu can see it in action if you happen to catch an episode where they are using it. It does have a short charge time as bob stated.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Just an added note,
the 18v dewalt I have shoots 16 gauge nails up to 2 1/2" inches. I wasn't aware they made an 18 gauge. They come with two batteries and a charger. Unless you are shooting an awful lot of nails, the two batteries will keep you going. Even when the first runs down, it usually is recharged by the time your second one goes down. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Mike, I found it
.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Four hundred bucks worth of cool.


OK. So after some research, I decided on the new Senco FN65DA hoseless finish nailer. I was resigned to paying $350 for it, but saw a used (how used could it be, they only just came out?) one on Amazon for $240. Takes a bit of getting used to. You have to make sure it's in sequential or bump fire and not in neutral. If it stops firing, it's prob only got five nails left in it, or the battery's dead.
Anyway, mine had been abused during its short life. It was firing intermittently. Didn't know this until I used a demo model at a dealership. I sent it back to Senco and they returned it within two weeks with no report on what they'd repaired! Now it's working fine and I recommend it.


----------



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is a review on the Senco 15ga version:

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/toolguide/product-finder/senco-fn65da-nitro-nailer.aspx


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

mrgins said:


> .....*.Amazon for $240*.....


mrg, You just got the deal of the year for $240. The cheapest used Fusion on Amazon is now $366.99
http://www.amazon.com/SENCO-FN65DA-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1298115014&sr=8-1
.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> mrg, You just got the deal of the year for $240. The cheapest used Fusion on Amazon is now $366.99
> http://www.amazon.com/SENCO-FN65DA-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1298115014&sr=8-1
> .


I know! The seller said "like new" but there was a scuff on the rubber on the front of the gun, and the compartment wall in the carrying case was chipped, but it's certainly like new now!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd love to have the 15 gauge Senco Fusion.

I'm curious as to how many shots per battery charge though.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

loneframer said:


> .....I'm curious as to how many shots per battery charge though.


 In Post #20 Algored referenced a FH Fusion review that says up to 600 shots.
.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> In Post #20 Algored referenced a FH Fusion review that says up to 600 shots.
> .


I just read that this morning. I'm now wondering how many in real world conditions.

My Impulse guns have been getting heavy use over the last several weeks and have worked flawlessly. I charge a battery about every 2-3 weeks in my 18 gauge, which gets the most use lately. I'd estimate 1500 shots per charge and close to the same per fuel cell.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't intend to get a back up battery yet, and I'm saving on fuel cells too. If I have a bigger job, I'll use my regular gun


----------



## rubberhead (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought the 18g DeWalt nailer at the end of December and I freaking love it. It weighs a bit more and sometimes it is hard to get into corners, but for my line of work where I might only be installing a room at a time, it saves a bunch of effort carrying up the compressor and hose. Not to mention the customer doesn't have to listen to the compressor going off, which is huge. I also like how the NiCad batteries with the nailer and the Li-ion batteries with my impact/drill set are compatible.


----------

